# Want a graphic card under 10,000-11,000 to play Battlefield 3... (Urgent)



## Krishna (Nov 22, 2011)

Hello Friends...
I just wanna buy a graphic cards in range of b/w 10,000-11,000 to play battlefield 3 and upcoming heavy games......
My specs are as below...
Intel core i3-530
1.5 TB HDD
6GB Ram (2gb transcend and 4gn Corsair)
Current graphic card is ati radeon 6450 hd
I just wanna know that will my current graphic card make it out with Bf3 Or I will have to buy it(In india) but after Doing google i found out that i have 2 buy a Graphic card.. So plz tell me the model no. of graphic card and its costs in indian Currency so that i can plzy BF3 Smoothly on py PC. And plz also tell me d FPS of my current graphic card, while playing BF3 and d FPS of New Graphic card also Dat u r describing me.... Plz frnds i want d answers Urgently so plz tell me Frnds its urgent.... and also if u will also tell me a good PSU to max Out with D game with that card..

  I would be thankful to u all 4 ur Kindness.


----------



## Jripper (Nov 22, 2011)

What psu are you currently using?


----------



## guru_urug (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi krishna, 
Welcome to TDF. Firstly buddy pls structure your question properly and give complete details about PSU and the resolution you game at. Also refrain from using "....." 
Anyway back to your query.

The HD6450 is a HTPC card at best and not meant for serious gaming. It would be terrible in games like BF3. I'd say for BF3 you need a HD4670 atleast to play on low settings that too at low resolutions.
You need a good PSU to use a graphic card which needs external power. 

My advice is sell the card and PSU you have currently and add whatever cash u can to your budget.

Heres what you can do,

Option one:
Get FSP SAGA II 500W for 2.2k + AMD HD 6790 for 8.2k (Both available @ theitwares.com)
Total:10.4k

Option two:
Get FSP SAGA II 500W for 2.2k + AMD HD 6850 for 9.35k (Both available @ theitwares.com)
Total:11.55k
(If you can spend 12k get the MSi HD6850 cyclone OC edition)

Option three:
Get Tagan Stonerock 500W for 3k + AMD HD 6870 for 11.4k 
Total:14.4k

Consider option 2 atleast if you have a HD monitor.


----------



## vizkid2005 (Nov 25, 2011)

+1 fr option 2 ... Its the best u can get in ur budget ..
. If u already hav a gud psu(bettr than the one suggested above) ... then get the 6870 with the xtra cash ... Invest in a gud PSU always b4 buyin additionl Hardware ...

Sent from my GT-I5500L using Tapatalk


----------



## topgear (Nov 26, 2011)

@ OP - At what screen resolution you will play games ??

Going with option 2 _by guru_urug_ makes more sense but if you have a good quality PSU then you can consider getting HD6870 @ 11.3k 

To get an idea about how much FPS you will get with different card in BF3 folow this link 
Battlefield 3 Performance: 30+ Graphics Cards, Benchmarked : Battlefield 3 Reinvigorates PC Gaming


----------



## a2mn2002 (Nov 26, 2011)

I got the price of sapphire 6870 @ *12500 *.. yesterday  .... (am blown)


----------



## coolgame (Nov 26, 2011)

this should be ur pick
ZOTAC GeForce GTX 560 1GB 256-bit GDDR5
 at 10.5k


----------



## vizkid2005 (Nov 26, 2011)

Zotac is HOT! !! very high temps ... google and check out reviews before buying ...

I have Tapatalk Pro! !!!


----------



## baccilus (Nov 26, 2011)

vizkid2005 said:


> Zotac is HOT! !! very high temps ... google and check out reviews before buying ...
> 
> I have Tapatalk Pro! !!!



I have a Zotac GTX560Ti. It idles below 30 C and peaks at around 65. I consider that quite cool for a graphic card.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Nov 26, 2011)

Get the FSP Saga II 500 w and a 6850 from wherever you can get it chaepest from your city.... 

You won't regret it......


----------



## topgear (Nov 27, 2011)

a2mn2002 said:


> I got the price of sapphire 6870 @ *12500 *.. yesterday  .... (am blown)



get it from here at Rs 11,750 
TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!SAPPHIRE 100314-2SR Radeon HD 6870 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card with Eyefinity


----------



## AcceleratorX (Nov 27, 2011)

IMO, for Battlefield 3 GeForce GTX 560 is the way to go, though HD 6870 is also quite good (both are equivalent and one is slightly better depending on whose reviews you read). If a new PSU is required, go instead for the new GTX 460 V2 card from Palit - it is better than the HD 6850 except if you get an OC version of the 6850.

[Source: Battlefield 3 Performance Analysis | bit-tech.net

GTX 460 V2 performance is based on performance estimates from disabling 64 bits of memory and 8 ROPs on GTX 560 and keeping the same clocks. The performance of 192-bit/24 ROP GTX 560 is 90% of normal GTX 560, while GTX 460 V2 has 96% of this core clock at 779MHz. That makes it 86% of the performance of the GTX 560, while an HD 6850 is about 80% the performance. Thus, GTX 460 V2 is better at all resolutions than HD 6850 on average at least upto 1080p].


----------



## coolgame (Nov 27, 2011)

read this.it makes it quite clear that the 560 is the winner for the price.and the zotac card is not hot.if u have decent ventilation in ur case,then that is enough.i have seen a zotac card running cool before.according to this review the card does beat the 6870 in major dx11 titles
AnandTech - NVIDIA's GeForce GTX 560: The Top To Bottom Factory Overclock
AnandTech - NVIDIA's GeForce GTX 560: The Top To Bottom Factory Overclock
GeForce GTX 560 from EVGA, Gigabyte and MSI - X-bit labs

here is a quote from anandtech's review: conlusion


> As has been the case with most of the GTX 500 series and Radeon HD 6000 series launches, when the cards are close, it’s only close on average. In this case the GTX 560 Mid is similar in performance to the Radeon HD 6870 on average, but this is because the two are constantly swapping for first place, and the difference between the two is quite dramatic at times. On average the GTX 560 Mid is ahead of the 6870 by just enough to justify its $200 price tag relative to the 6870’s price, but the final choice is still heavily game dependent. Just because the GTX 560 Mid performs $20 better doesn’t make it the better card if you’re going to be playing games like Crysis or STALKER, where the 6870 has a definite lead. But if it’s going to be games like Civilization V or HAWX, then the GTX 560 Mid is the clearcut winner.


----------



## topgear (Nov 28, 2011)

what if one wants to play all types of games mentioned on the reviews ( many gamers like to play different kinds on games ) - which one they should get then.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Nov 28, 2011)

^Like I said, on some games GTX 560 is better, on other games HD 6870 is better. Go with whichever card you find cheaper, but GTX 560s are available as low as 10.8K (Point of View, Palit) compared to HD 6870 which start at about 11.2K (HIS).

Between these 2 cards it really is a tie. However, the GTX 460 V2 is faster than HD 6850 for the most part (not by much though), so take that over the 6850 if you find you need a PSU.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 28, 2011)

if I'm not mistaken then HD 6870 Twin Frozer II/OC is available in itwares @ 11.25K. This card is better than GTX 560 stock and offers superior cooling to a alreadly cool card. Another thing is due to its good clloing design it can be overclocked further with lower power consumption than GTX 560. I guess you guys know that if a HD 6870 is overclocked to 970 MHz or higher then it performs on the same level of a GTX 560 Ti.

So my vote goes to HD 6870 Twin Frozer II/OC


----------



## topgear (Nov 29, 2011)

^^ even if a HD6850 is OCed it can perform neck to neck with HD6870 OCed at the same speed - check my 1Ghz OC thread - there's game benchmarks on the second page - check out the scores there


----------



## Cilus (Nov 29, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ even if a HD6850 is OCed it can perform neck to neck with HD6870 OCed at the same speed - check my 1Ghz OC thread - there's game benchmarks on the second page - check out the scores there



Nice gaming performance TP; jut checked it out. But do you think it can keep up with HD 6870 Oced with all the games, mainly the recent ones like BF3, BF2 etc? And other thing is you're a pro in overclocking; 1000 MHz in HD 6850 with overvolt is not a matter of joke.
So for a casual gamer with little OC knowledge, my suggestion will be sticking with the Twin Frozr II version of HD 6870. It has very limited factory overclock (920 MHz over the stock 900 MHz) but can be pushed to 950/970 MHz due to the good cooling. That's why I've suggested that one over a GTX 560. At 11.25K you're getting a product that can challenge a 13K/13.5K product, appealing isn't it?


----------



## guru_urug (Nov 29, 2011)

Why are we arguing when OP hasnt bothered to reply back?


----------



## Krishna (Nov 29, 2011)

No dude.
I was searching for the reviews on the google but found nthing (found but confused a lot)
Thanx all of u for ur suggestions and tell me one thing that i have asked a reatailer in varanasi,U.P he said me dat the price of nvidia gtx 550 1 GB DDR5 is 10,818 and that of ati radeon 6670 1 GB DDR5 128 bit is 8485/-. i am confused a lot and what should i go for? As you have asked My reolution is 1600*900 and i usually play games at this only and i just wanna have a graphic card to play the most recent games like BF3 and MW3 Need for speed RUN etc. and one more thing plz tell me dat 550 and 550ti is same or is dere a difference? and should i go for 560 or 560ti?
plzz reply as soon as possible.


----------



## guru_urug (Nov 29, 2011)

Those prices you mentioned are severely over-priced. Why dont you order from online? A HD 6770 is available for 7k and is almost as good as the gtx550 ti.

Honestly since your budget is 11k you shouldnt settle for less than a HD 6870.

You havent provided any information about your power-supply. You will need to invest in a good PSU as well if you dont have one already. In that case get the HD 6850.


----------



## topgear (Nov 30, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Nice gaming performance TP; jut checked it out. But do you think it can keep up with HD 6870 Oced with all the games, mainly the recent ones like BF3, BF2 etc? And other thing is you're a pro in overclocking; 1000 MHz in HD 6850 with overvolt is not a matter of joke.



Can't do a BF3/BF2 benchmark even though I have those game installed as these games don't has any benchmark tools which can run a time demo like thing for benchmark.



> So for a casual gamer with little OC knowledge, my suggestion will be sticking with the Twin Frozr II version of HD 6870. It has very limited factory overclock (920 MHz over the stock 900 MHz) but can be pushed to 950/970 MHz due to the good cooling. That's why I've suggested that one over a GTX 560. At 11.25K you're getting a product that can challenge a 13K/13.5K product, appealing isn't it?



More shader will offer better performance for sure but HD6870 Twin Frozr II costs some ~14k on theitwares and the only cheap HD6870 I found was from sapphire - priced around ~11.4k.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Nov 30, 2011)

a) Almost all GTX 560 cards will hit 900MHz. Getting at least 70MHz out of it is a guarantee (Exception: Some cheaper brands like Palit, you will know when you see the tiny cooler on those cards). With better cooling, you get even more OC. Considering this, if you are a person who wants to OC, GTX 560 is the better choice.

b) I think the HIS card at techshop.in is better than the Twin Frozr II given the price:

*techshop.in/store/6870-iceq-gddr5-...card-buy-online-india-p-7573.html?cPath=320_4

Same clocks as MSI, but possibly a better cooler. Guru3D reviewed the TurboX version of this card with core at 975MHz stock, and they hit 1030MHz. This card will probably do 950MHz easily and it's quite cheap.

Thus, the NVIDIA alternative: *techshop.in/store/evga-geforce-ddr...card-buy-online-india-p-8463.html?cPath=320_4 (It's also a bit costly at 12.4K but you are essentially getting GTX 560 Ti performance!)

This EVGA clock will clock 950MHz easily if this report is to be believed:

*www.legitreviews.com/article/1617/15/

At this time it does appear the GTX 560 OCs more than the 6870. But GF104/114 was always made to have flexible clocks. However, with AMD there are more factory OC cards out there, so if you don't want to OC yourself, get an OCed 6870 if you can find one. Otherwise GTX 560 would be better value (IMO of course).


----------



## Cilus (Nov 30, 2011)

> *techshop.in/store/6870-iceq-g...ml?cPath=320_4



Thanks for the link. The card does have better cooler than Twin Frozer II and can be oced to 1000 MHz without any problem and the price is also in sub 12K range. Planning to get one for my bro.


----------



## guru_urug (Nov 30, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Planning to get one for my bro.


Hey bro  

BTW how is HIS with RMA in India? Their iceQ models have got awesome reviews, and overclocks considering the limited OC of the 6870. 

OT:
read abt this card today.
Afox AF6850-1024D5S1 : Single-Slot Graphics: Whose Card Is Fastest?

commendable achievement by Afox. This would be an awesome single slot HTPC card with no 6 pin power


----------



## AcceleratorX (Nov 30, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Thanks for the link. The card does have better cooler than Twin Frozer II and can be oced to 1000 MHz without any problem and the price is also in sub 12K range. Planning to get one for my bro.



A different model is available on flipkart for 11.2K: It's the IceQ version but with stock clocks (no OC).

Flipkart: HIS AMD Radeon HD 6870 GPU (1024 GDDR5): Graphics Card

AFAIK HIS RMA is handled by Tirupati, but I may be wrong. I have never dealt with Tirupati so I cannot comment on how the service is.

What I can say is that HIS makes very high quality cards, I would recommend those cards any day.


----------



## A_ashish_A (Nov 30, 2011)

guru_urug said:


> Hi krishna,
> Welcome to TDF. Firstly buddy pls structure your question properly and give complete details about PSU and the resolution you game at. Also refrain from using "....."
> Anyway back to your query.
> 
> ...




guru_urugi m interested to get option3 but can u plz guide me where i can buy AMD HD 6870 for 10.4k. i searched @ Theitwares but didnt found  AMD HD 6870 for 10.4k anywhere plzzzzzzzz help.


----------



## guru_urug (Nov 30, 2011)

I havent mentioned any link next to the 6870. I have heard of the HD6870 being sold for that less in shops at Lamington though. Sorry for the misunderstanding 

Ive edited my previous post.

EDIT:
costtocost.in has the HD6870 listed at 10.1k though its without VAT. It should still be available for less than 11k


----------



## Krishna (Dec 1, 2011)

hey frnds.
Thanx for ur suggestion but the retailer i am contacting is telling me that the price of nvidia 550ti is 10,818 rs. he is saying that the cost on the internet is not as same as that of Product. he is not negotiating the prices too. And i have asked for a final estimate of a psu(i am not sure but its 600watt) and a gtx 550ti card and he told me dat its total "14,668 rs." i am blown away what to do frnds?
Please do suggest.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 2, 2011)

^^ I don't understand why you are opting for Nvidia GTS 550 Ti. Also the price quoted is very very high, ditch the dealer first. Go with either HD 6850 or HD 6870. The Nvidia options include GTX 560 (non Ti). All of them will be available at sub 11K price.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Dec 2, 2011)

Krishna said:


> hey frnds.
> Thanx for ur suggestion but the retailer i am contacting is telling me that the price of nvidia 550ti is 10,818 rs. he is saying that the cost on the internet is not as same as that of Product. he is not negotiating the prices too. And i have asked for a final estimate of a psu(i am not sure but its 600watt) and a gtx 550ti card and he told me dat its total "14,668 rs." i am blown away what to do frnds?
> Please do suggest.



Listen to me, ditch this dealer. The internet prices are fair but there are some cheats working as dealers who want to make maximum profit from their business. They will say lies like how the internet price does not includes taxes and all, don't believe any of it.

You want graphics card with power supply in about 10-11K? Tell you what, get it from flipkart, it is easily the most reliable online shop in India. I've had over 50 orders, not a problem with any one of them. You can pay cash on delivery too.

Flipkart: HIS AMD Radeon HD 6770 GPU (1024 GDDR5): Graphics Card

Get this card. Since Flipkart doesn't have power supplies yet, buy the power supply from your retailer or from some other retailer. 600W from an ordinary brand will still power the HD 5770 properly so go ahead. This way you will get them both within 11K approximately.


----------



## topgear (Dec 2, 2011)

^^ I think he better opt for Corsair CX430v2 or FSP Saga 400 @2k


----------



## Krishna (Dec 3, 2011)

Then can you plz tell me the cost of Nvidia GTX 560 1 gb ddr5? Plzz its Urgent.


----------



## topgear (Dec 4, 2011)

It's 12.3k on SMC 
MSI N560GTX Twin Frozr II/OC

For some cheap alternatives you can go with either palit gtx 560 @ ~ 10.2k or Zotac gtx 560 @ ~11.35k


----------



## AcceleratorX (Dec 4, 2011)

@Krishna:

GTX 560 price is a bit variable, but depending on brand, should be between 10.5K and 12.5K.

Palit: 10.5K
Sparkle: 11.8K
Asus: 11.6K
POV: 10.8K
MSI Twin Frozr II: 12.3K
MSI Stock GTX 560: 11.5K
Zotac: 11.6K

These are all approximate prices, actual prices may be cheaper or costlier by up to 500 rupees. My recommendation: Zotac, Asus, MSI. Palit is also a good brand, high quality components but heats up more because it's cooler is small (this will limit your OCing). So go for Palit only if you really want to save some cash.


----------



## ashutosh4555 (Apr 24, 2012)

*Some one Suggest Me one best graphics Card for my PC*

Some one Suggest Me one best graphics Card for my PC 
My system Configuration is 
ASUS M5A97 EVO
AMD FX8120
8GB 1600 RAM
650Watt PSU
And i Want any graphics crd from thissssssssssssssssssss


GTX 560ti
AMD 7750
AMD 6950
AMD 7770
AMD 5850

Can Any one suggest me, which one is gud 4 me u Can also give me ur suggestion And my Budget is 10K
 Plz help Me


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 24, 2012)

can you tell me where you are able to find a HD6950, GT560Ti for 10k or less. cause if you have made a list of GPUs, you can spend a minute or two checking its price or maybe a few minutes more checking the sticky threads where it is explained in extremely simple language which GPU is best at a certain price point.

and lastly, avoid posting in others thread.


----------



## dibya_kol (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: Some one Suggest Me one best graphics Card for my PC*



ashutosh4555 said:


> Some one Suggest Me one best graphics Card for my PC
> My system Configuration is
> ASUS M5A97 EVO
> AMD FX8120
> ...



Go for 6850. U won't find 6950 or 560ti under 10k .


----------



## Darth Vader (Apr 27, 2012)

^ This.

I've Asus EAH6850 (Rs 9.7k) OCed to HD6870. 

HD6850 Overclock nicely and beat any 6870 in the market = PROFIT.


----------

